# Via vacation advice for...NOW



## northnorthwest (Aug 1, 2015)

We are currently in Ottawa for the first time (lovely city) and must remain in CAN for about 11 more days. Our plan had been to go to Quebec City for a few days and then finish up in Montreal. (We arrived via the Adirondack and will return the same way so should finish in MTR.) It turns out that there is some huge festival in Quebec City, so no rooms are available. Therefore, we are rethinking our plans. What would be your suggestion destination(s) in place of Quebec City, given our current location and ending in MTR? I was thinking maybe there is some kind of scenic, quiet place on the route between here and MTR but don't know what it might be or else a similar place at one of stops a bit outside of MTR or between MTR and Quebec City. We don't have a car, so wherever we go we want it to be walkable and enjoyable from the train station. If you have any other general rail advice for this kind of multi-trip travel in this region that would also be much appreciated!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2015)

You can take VIA to Toronto which is Canada's New York! Fantastic City!

If that's not ya'lls cup of tea, hop a GO Train or VIA Train @ Union Station to Oakville which is a really nice suburb South of Toronto on the Lake. Downtown is really nice with lots to see and do!

Plenty of places to stay, Cafes, stores etc.

Oakville has the highest per Capita income in Canada, but is surprisingly affordable for a visit! It reminds me of a California Waterfront village around the Bay Area of California!

Its not that far to Niagara Falls and there are frequent Go Trains ( to Toronto) and VIA Trains ( including the Maple Leaf between Niagara Falls and Toronto) on the Corridor that will get you to Montreal easily from Toronto.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 1, 2015)

You could take VIA to Jonquiere.....train departs Montreal on Mon, Wed & Fri and returns on Tue, Thur & Sun or there is frequent bus service to Quebec City (3 hrs) (the festival might be over by then)

This is a scenic run through a wilderness area only accessible by train then you reach the Jonquiere/Saguenay area (pop 160,000) and the Saguenay Fiord

http://tourisme.saguenay.ca/en/activites-et-attraits/sports-et-plein-air/aventures-nautiques/croisieres-sur-le-fjord

http://www.sepaq.com/pq/sag/index.dot?language_id=1

I’ll suggest the Delta Hotel in Saguenay and a short taxi ride from the Jonquiere station.

https://www.deltahotels.com/Hotels/Delta-Saguenay-Hotel-Conference-Centre#


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 2, 2015)

Did you try for hotels in Levis……which is just across the river from Quebec City? Then just commute by ferry: every half hour and what a view of the city!

You say you want a city to be able to walk around in and that would be Quebec City with its walls and fortifications, narrow cobble stone street with outdoor bars and cafes……so hopefully you can find a hotel. Quebec is really one city I wouldn’t want to miss!

http://www.quebecregion.com/en/


----------



## Chucktin (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow wish I were there!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 2, 2015)

Or hop on The Ocean and take an overnight ride to Halifax, NS. We really enjoyed our trip in June and Halifax is an easy city to walk around in without needing a car.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 19, 2015)

[SIZE=11pt]northnorthwest.....the last we heard from you, you were in Ottawa. Did you get to Quebec City or did you try one of the other VIA route options suggested?[/SIZE]


----------



## northnorthwest (Sep 1, 2015)

NS VIA Fan said:


> [SIZE=11pt]northnorthwest.....the last we heard from you, you were in Ottawa. Did you get to Quebec City or did you try one of the other VIA route options suggested?[/SIZE]


We ended up staying 8 days in Montreal, which was a good choice for us. We hope to see some of the other locations at another time, especially QC and Saguenay. We were very impressed with Montreal and had EXCELLENT food the entire time!


----------

